# Is this a panda German Shepherd?



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

I went to the shelter a few days ago and saw this cute guy. They said he's an Akita mix, but he resembles a panda colored German Shepherd to me. What do you think?








Sorry if this is in the wrong section, feel free to move it if it is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks like a Cattle Dog mix to me.
Sheilah


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I see ACD mix as well... it's touch and go whether I see any GSD at all. But holy heck, he's cute!!!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

It looks like a normal Border Collie x GSD to me.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Could it be a Blue Heeler x German shepherd mix?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

aurybq said:


> I went to the shelter a few days ago and saw this cute guy. They said he's an Akita mix, but he resembles a panda colored German Shepherd to me. What do you think?
> View attachment 154282
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a mix.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe. He's got the exact shape of a blue heeler/ACD. It's the tri-color that's throwing me off.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Whoops just looked up Australian cattle dog. Had no idea it was the same dog as a heeler lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

aurybq said:


> Whoops just looked up Australian cattle dog. Had no idea it was the same dog as a heeler lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha! I didn't realize a blue heeler was the same as an ACD until I looked it up too


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Hes cute he looks like a cattle dog to me too they are usually pretty high drive when I see them in my dogs agility class they are usually doing a lot of excited barking


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's definitely mixed. I agree Cattle Dog in there and I doubt highly any GSD.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

It is not a GSD.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I see some GSD in those rear legs, might just be the pose/stack tho.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brembo said:


> I see some GSD in those rear legs, might just be the pose/stack tho.


Same. Possible GSD mix. But not pb. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't see any GSD. Not a bad looking dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Regardless of the breed, it's a nice looking dog. Someone will adopt him fast


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

